# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  مقایسه دو محصول Kaspersky Anti-virus و Kaspersky Internet Security

## zeynab89

Kaspersky Anti-Virus یک امنیت عمومی برای رایانه شما فراهم می کند. مجموعه ای از ویژگیهایی شامل اسکن نرم افزارها و فایلها، نظارت بر فعالیتها، جستجو برای یافتن نقاط آسیب پذیر و کنترل ترافیک اینترنت می باشد. 

941020-105420-1-640.jpg
     مجموعه ابزارهای امنیتی Kaspersky Internet Security غنی تر از مجموعه قبلی می باشد و قابلیتهای آن به شکلی بسیار مفید افزایش یافته است.
*دیوار آتشین* 
     با این گزینه دسترسی امنی به شبکه های محلی و وب جهانی خواهید داشت. در این بخش می توانید مقرراتی وضع کنید که دیگر کاربران از دسترسی به برنامه های خاص و یا پورتهای خاص مسدود شوند.
*ضد هرزنامه* 
     با این گزینه تمامی ایمیل های ورودی و خروجی از مایکروسافت آفیس Outlook یا Outlook Express چک می شوند. چنانچه ایمیل مشکوکی هم پیدا شود آن را در پوشه اسپم فیلتر می کند. 
*آنتی بنر
*     این قابلیت به شما اجازه می دهد تا از نمایش تبلیغات در صفحات وب جلوگیری بعمل آورید. اگر هم سایتها دارای برنامه ای یکپارچه برای نشان دادن تبلیغاتشان باشند آنها را در یک لیست سیاه قرار می دهد. در این گزینه حتی می توانید بنرها را هم مسدود کنید.
*حفاظت از وب کم
*این ویژگی زمانی به کار می آید که کاربر یک وب کم بر روی رایانه خود فعال کرده باشد و در این صورت می تواند از ورود هکرها به دوربین جلوگیری کند. 
*مرورگر خصوصی
*      زمانی که شما در اینترنت مشغول گشت و گذار هستید، شرکتهای خاص با استفاده از الگوریتم های مختلف تنظیمات کاربران را شناسایی کرده و از این طریق به نقاط آسیب پذیر وی رخنه کرده تا تبلیغات خود را به نمایش بگذارند. در این گزینه هیچ ردیابی نمی تواند مقدور شود و قبل از ورود به سایتهای مختلف با یک سیستم تجزیه و تحلیل دقیق سایت را مورد بررسی قرار می دهد.
*کنترل والدین
*      این گزینه به شما کمک می کند تا دسترسی فرزند خود را به اینترنت، رایانه، برنامه ها، بازیهای خاص و شبکه های مختلف اجتماعی محدود کنید. ضمنا دسترسی کودک را در بخش پروفایل مایکروسافت ویندوز هم می توانید محدود کنید.
*نرم افزارهای مورد اعتماد
*      در این گزینه کاربر فقط می تواند به سایتهای مورد اعتماد وارد شود. تمام برنامه ها در لیست سفید لابراتوار کسپرسکی بررسی می شود. در این گزینه نمی توان هر نرم افزاری را فعال کرد مگر اینکه آن نرم افزار جز لیست سفید کسپرسکی باشد.
*صفحه کلید امن
*      با این قابلیت کاربران در برابر Keylogger ها و قرار دادن داده ها در محیط آنلاین در امان خواهند بود. شما با در حفاظت قرار گرفتن این گزینه می توانید براحتی وارد سایتهای منتخب خود شوید و داده های مورد نیاز خود را ارسال یا دریافت کنید در حالیکه صفحه کلید شما در امن ترین حالت ممکن قرار دارد.
*پول امن* 
     این قابلیت کمک می کند تا محافظت از کارتهای اعتباری بانکی و اطلاعات آنلاین آسان شود. از این گزینه برای انجام خدمات بانکی آنلاین باید استفاده کنید.
*کنترل برنامه ها
*     این گزینه برای دسترسی به برنامه هایی است که با اطلاعات شخصی کاربر در ارتباط مستقیم هستند.
*شبکه ضد حمله* 
    این گزینه از رایانه شما از فعالیتهای سایبری در شبکه محافظت می کند.
*سیستم کنترل تغییرات
*     این قابلیت پارامتر سیستم عامل، شبکه و مرورگر شما را از تغییرات غیر مجاز محافظت می کند.     این احتمال وجود دارد که شما در حال حاضر با استفاده از برخی نرم افزارهای شخص ثالث با قابلیت های Kaspersky Internet Security مانند دیوار آتشین، کنترل والدین و پول امن دچار تداخل شده باشید. در این مورد اگر Kaspersky Anti-Virus نصب کنید باز باید مراقب تولید کنندگان متفرقه نرم افزارها باشید چون آنها در موارد امنیتی هیچ تضمینی مانند کسپرسکی به شما نمی دهند.     چنانچه در Kaspersky Internet Security نیاز به ویژگی های بیشتری دارید می توانید حق انتخاب داشته باشید.

----------

